# question on jetty fishing



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I understand there are alot of ocean jetties in New Jersey. I plan on targeting some of the larger striper here in Virginia Beach off an ocean jetty. I know all about lures etc. but would appreciate any info on using live eels. I know of the carolina rig/egg sinker rig, for eels but is there any other better way to do it. floats, no weight etc.


----------



## TXmarine (Sep 23, 2004)

here is a link that shows a few ways to set up for jetty fishing. hope it helps.
http://www.jettyfishing.com/info/tackle/#pyramid



Txmarine


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

My wife's uncle is an old school jetty rat and swears by a 1-1/4 oz. white bucktail and a sloooow retrieve.


----------



## RJohn (Oct 24, 2002)

Minimum "junk"! 4/0 - 8/0 J-hook on 3' of 40 lb to barrel swivel to line. In under the chin out one eye, in and eye and out the other... Cast out and SLOW retreive. Can add a little weight 1/2-1 oz. Or, 1/2 - 3/4 oz ball head jig, remove head of eel. use ice pick or other to make a way for the hook through the meat, hook out the back, bind on with dental floss or braid like powerpro, cast out retrieve slow. Good for dead eels but some freeze em. Wash cloth or scotch brite pad helps hold eels. Keep eels on a damp cloth that is on ice with a damp cloth over. They die in ice water! You can fish them on a fishfinder but often they will ball up and thats a mess.

Good luck but remember keep him moving but slow.

John


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Rockhead!

All of the above are great tips. About the only thing I can add is know ahead of time how you will land any fish you hook. Some jetty jockies use gaffs with extra long handles, but some states don't allow gaffs while fishing for stripers.

One other tip is safety. Make sure you have good shoes (preferably with corkers), and dress like you expect to end up in the water. A cinch belt on waders and a CO2 life vest only need to be used once to pay for themselves....


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

thanx guys.

TXmarine. how about that I post on NJ board and get a reply from Lejeune. I do alot of environmental work there on base, I am sure you have heard about the bad water and lawsuits from the 80's


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

hold 'em by the head with a wash cloth, and smack there tails (as if you were using a whip) on a hard object a couple times. this will shock there tails and keep 'em from tangling up on your line most of the time. i usually use them on a F/F rig, with a long leader and 6/0 gammy octopus. you can also, like mentioned before, float them. just make sure you got a barrel swivel on the end of you leader, work 'em in slow. to keep them alive i usually put some in the bottom of a baitbucket, (add a few holes in the bottom for drainage) wet some newspaper in the livewell, throw it over the ice, and cover the eels with newspaper.


----------

